# 2011 Invitations



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I saw an invitation last year that Singe did and I absolutely loved the idea of using a horror comic as an invitation. So in true HauntForum spirit, I :ahem: borrowed her idea.

I contacted my brother who is an artist in the movie industry out in LA and asked him to create something for me.

I did directly borrow a couple of elements from her invite. "thanks singe, for letting me use it"

Here is our rendition of singe's invitation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Having been married to a comic book collector for almost 23 years, I can say with some confidence that your invitation absolutely captures the look of a horror comic


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is soo awesome. Your brother has real talent.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe a party hat or a Halloween mask on the zombie?
This looks great!
From another artist in the entertainment industry in L.A.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

that invite is fantastic! next year i will have to do a comic book theme invite.

i scratched this out today, waiting for the boss to come home and give me approval.... not sure if i want to do full color or just black and white with red eyes..

- during our Halloween Party we always celebrate our daughter's birthday, she is a big dancer so I tried to give the creep a black swan feel... i am sure most of her friends and teachers (who are dancers) will 'get it'.... while I am sure many others will not.... lol... ec


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Go with the black and white. It looks better.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Chuck....I love the look...so cool!!! do what your gut tells you...You know what is creative versus what is crap and you know (on some level) what is marketable. sorry...but you know your own worth.....stick with what you love...can it be in your mind, 'Chuck's invitation?' and if so...there you go, man!!! Good job!!! :jol:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool...I love it.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

A friend of mine owns a production company and made this video to go along with the invites. Kind of like a pre-invite telling them to look for the invite in the mail.*


----------

